# Looking for a breeder



## girardid (Aug 13, 2015)

Hi all, I need some help with a breeder i dont know much about. I live in the chicago area and originally going to get a Pup from Bill Kulla. I had a deposit and everything as it turned out in the first litter there was only one male and he only had 2 dogs in the second litter neither of which were males. He wont have another pairing until February... 
I dont want to wait that long but also dont want to buy a puppy from a breeder and regret it. right now the plan is to go with Vom Gildaf who will have a pairing in November that i really like.

breeders i am looking into are Jeffery Miller of Von Miller kennels and Adam Kuhn of Haus Kuhn. Any information of these would be much appreciated. 

i know Jeff breeds dutch sheperd crosses which i dont like but he does have some nice working gsd line dogs


----------



## WateryTart (Sep 25, 2013)

I can't speak to the specific breeders but if you want my unsolicited and potentially unhelpful advice, I would say wait for pups from the breeder you really want. It's worth it to have that relationship with that breeder.


----------



## girardid (Aug 13, 2015)

i just dont think there is one perfect breeder. I think more than one breeder can get me the type of dog i want as of now bill and vom gildaf are ones i am completely sure of and am just looking for information and others experiences with the other 2


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

FULLFORCEK9 in Kalamazoo, MI has an upcoming litterthat sounds great, if you are on fb, the updates are on their page(website isn't showing the announcement) I would be interested in a pup from this breeding if I were looking right now. https://www.facebook.com/pages/FullForceK9/274144882629199?fref=ts


----------



## girardid (Aug 13, 2015)

those are some great dogs! il check them out!!
thanks!


----------



## girardid (Aug 13, 2015)

also if anyone has recommendations i am not interested in any show or pet lines. thanks


----------



## farnln (Nov 4, 2012)

I'm in the same boat...I have a deposit with Bill also. I was hoping for a male pup for SAR out of one of these 2 litters.
It is really bad luck he lost so many pups in the past few weeks. I just spoke with him and I know he feels terrible.
I am not sure yet what I am going to do...wait on a future breeding or start looking all over again.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

What are your goals for your puppy? That would have a bearing on who we can recommend. 

If you liked Bill and his program, I, personally, would wait.


----------



## familydag5 (Jan 24, 2015)

I have a Bill Kulla 7 month old and he would most certainly be worth waiting for!!


----------



## Wolfenstein (Feb 26, 2009)

lhczth said:


> What are your goals for your puppy? That would have a bearing on who we can recommend.
> 
> If you liked Bill and his program, I, personally, would wait.


This is what happened with me! My breeder only breeds 1-2 litters a year, and I had, I think, 2 litters not pan out (could have been one more?) before the litter of ***12 PUPPIES*** came about! By the time we got our pup, I think I'd been on the waiting list for a year and a half. Every time something came up, all of us on the waiting list got an email to let us know what was going on, and that she understood if the timing wouldn't work out and we wanted to look for options elsewhere. Every single time, though, the SECOND I got the email, I responded right off with, "We'll wait as long as it takes!"

For us, though, the timing wouldn't matter the way it would with some people, and I'd been looking at breeders for like 5 years to find out what I wanted. I kept gravitating back and never found another breeder that I liked as much, so when I went to get on the list, I knew there was no way I was going to go anywhere else. So if there's another option out there that you feel just as good about and the timing is better for you, then I can understand going. But I wouldn't reinvent the wheel and start your search from scratch, it's better to stick with someone you've already done a lot of research on and know you fully support.


----------



## N Smith (Aug 25, 2011)

lhczth said:


> What are your goals for your puppy? That would have a bearing on who we can recommend.


This ^^!

My breeder has a few puppies available, to working homes only, VERY nice puppies.

She has dogs in various police departments, active SAR dogs, Certified Service Dogs, therapy dogs, sport/competition dogs, and companion dogs. However, I believe the puppies she has right now are for working/competition homes only as they are higher drive. Please PM me if you would like her info


----------



## Gunnstar (Jan 14, 2011)

If you had planned on a certain breeder, feel comfortable with them, I'd wait until they have a litter for you. It will happen. Its just the waiting that sucks


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

Gunnstar - we had recommended the same.


----------



## girardid (Aug 13, 2015)

I did have very specific goals for the dogs and needed a particular dog in terms of drives energy and size. It is my first so I definitely did not want a high drive pup and i do like to run so I wanted a dog who wasnt out of huge parents so it would be easier on his joints. As for temperament just a sound stable dog that i could get started on learning high level obedience, tracking and possibly some protection work. He needed good nerves and a defined off switch as he will be indoors most of the day unless we are training or running and i do want kids in the next few years so that played a part as well.

I really wanted a dog out of Bill and he really impressed me with his dogs but i did not want to wait untill next year unless i had to. I figured i would look around and see if another breeder can give me exactly what i need before it gets too cold out. (I live in chicago and the winters here just suck) I did not want to be potty training a pup in late November when its 15F out. 

I ended up getting in contact with a breeder in York that i looked at before Bill but all the dog were spoken for. After a few emails they told me they had exactly the type of dog I was looking for. So last friday I picked up that 9 week old pup. He is smart as a whip and the sweetest dog. His confidence and calmness surprise me every day.

Here are some pictures of him with his new family!

































Bonus! this is our 3lb 3 year old mutt Scarlett


----------



## CrackedGSD (Sep 8, 2015)

where is the puppy from? mind posting a pedigree?


----------



## girardid (Aug 13, 2015)

I got him from Vom Eisenraben. Here is their website http://vomeisenraben.webs.com/

This is his pedigree Grimm vom Eisenraben


----------



## osito23 (Feb 17, 2014)

Congratulations on the puppy! He's adorable  I have met his mom and seen her dam perform at regionals - they're very nice dogs.


----------

